# What is needed to emigrate to Canada?



## enliven (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi
Was looking at Canada or USA to emigrate to with hubby and 10yr old daughter.

What are the requirements for Canada?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I would also like to find out the requirements of emigrating to either Canada or USA. I know for a fact it is much easier to gain entry into Canada then the USA. Any help would be fantastic?


----------



## elmotto (Jul 19, 2008)

go to : cic.gc.ca
it takes some time to look through but ALL the answers are there
Good Luck
Louise


----------

